# Squidget's X-Ray



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi All!

The Vet said Squidget is not in any pain and looked very happy and healthy to her considering his deformity. She felt he has a good quality of life and didn't feel an X-Ray would be of any help because by now it would be to late to correct any problem, if it could have ever been corrected. He needs to put on some more weight tho and his wings are a little stiff from lack of use. Also what is left of the wing boils is scar tissue and may never go away. She looked him over very well and spent 45 minutes with me. We decided to do the X-Ray for my own piece of mind.

The X-Ray shows his pelvic bone is deformed, one side is shorter than the other and on the leg that goes to the front, she said it looked as tho he was born without a ball joint. She could only see a small bit of arthritis possibly in that knee.

She told me I have done everything right and have been feeding him well, but never heard of the garlic capsule thing. Also to keep trying physical therapy and he might surprise me someday! Now if only I could get him to gain a little weight!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyway, I know What I am dealing with now! He was born deformed in the pelvic area and there is not a whole lot I can do about it, besides loving and playing with him!

The Vet did tell me he was the sweetest most attentive bird she has seen. I have to admit he takes after me in the brain department!!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, thank you. Have been checking in most of the day to see what the vet said. Although it is not the best news in the world, at least you now know what the problem is and work from there. I would continue to exercise him.

I am so glad the vet let you know that you have done a great job with Squidget, because you truly have. All of us on the forum can tell you that but it always makes me feel good to have the vet tell me I've done a good job. 

Love, Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Denise,

Actually, it sounds like a good visit! I'm sorry to hear that it's a deformity, but it's good to know that he's happy and healthy otherwise, and not in any pain.

As far as putting on some weight goes, I don't know if this has ever been suggested to you, but a member of ours, Snowbird (who hasn't been active or online in quite awhile) was a great admirer of using dry dog chow or puppy chow to put some weight on his skinny rescues. I believe he used to buy a high quality organic type. I think the protein and fat in the chow was what would help in putting some weight on the birds. You soak it till it's puffy and then feed small pieces one by one. Maybe this would be a good supplement for Squidget in addition to his regular diet.

Other members, especially Maggie, Pidgey, etc: Does this sound like a good idea for Denise?

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Linda, it sure does sound good. It is also pretty easy to feed. Another thing we have used is Nutrical which comes in a tube and you just squeeze out about 1/2 inch and dip or "smear" it on the soaked pellets and pop it in. It really helps put on the weight. I think you can get it from Petsmart and it lasts awhile.

We usually use Science Diet Adult pellets but the Purina is widely used with good results.




Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think dog food is ok if there is really nothing else to feed in an emergency and you have to get something into the bird. I used it myself a few times.
But I wouldn't use it on a regular basis. Actually I think dog food is a bit too high on protein for a bird. Dog food is designed for dogs, it has meat in it, not something what a pigeon would eat naturally, in addition to the other ingredients in dog food, which I am not sure are good for pigeons.

If you go to Harrisons bird foods webside, they have good quality foods for birds.
You can order them online. They are highly recommended by avian vets.
For sick and weak birds they have the juvenile hand feeding formula which is excellent for seed and grain feeding birds and it also has all vitamins and minearls needed for a bird. Also it is organic, no chemicals in it.

I will try to find the website for you.

I am glad he Squidget is otherwise healthy and happy, but so sorry there is nothing that can be done for his situation.
Sounds like you found a good and compasionate vet.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope the link works

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Denise,

I'm sure it is a great relief to you (and all of us as well) to finally know what is wrong with Squidget. Though we all would have hoped for something fixable, it's very good news that Squidget is doing so well healthwise. Bless you for going the whole nine yards with our beloved little Squidget bird.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I neither have experience with it nor an informed opinion other than what I've already read here on Pigeon-Talk. I am concerned that Squidget might take up barking, though, as he has already growled at Denise' husband.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

dnrslucky1 said:


> She looked him over very well and spent 45 minutes with me.
> *We decided to do the X-Ray for my own piece of mind.*
> 
> The X-Ray shows his pelvic bone is deformed, one side is shorter than the other and on the leg that goes to the front, she said it looked as tho he was born without a ball joint. She could only see a small bit of arthritis possibly in that knee.
> Denise


Hello Denise,
You made a wise decision insisting on the X-Ray.  
I would have done the same thing. Now you know exactly what the problems are & can work accordingly. 

You & Squidget are absolutely awesome.   

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think you got great news today also. Now you know what the problem is and you know that you TRULY did all you could do and nothing else would have made a difference. This was Squidgets destiny from day one. He's just a lucky little guy to have YOU for his mom. I'm curious to know about his parents. If I recall you got him from a local pigeon racer? Do you know if Squidgets parents were maybe closely related?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Squidget probably had "vertical transmission" Paratyphoid from the egg. That can do some real funny (unpredictable) stuff and not too much is truly known about it because most fanciers do not go to any extraordinary lengths to save chicks like that. Denise has been downright heroic in that respect.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Denise,
Where a bit of weight gain will most likely be fine, don't get the Squidge too fat. Too much weight may make his joints and arthritis really hurt.
Daryl


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes lovebirds, the breeder told me he was most likely deformed from very close inbreeding! He said that is probably why the parents refused to feed him! He was hatched from a round egg instead of oval, that the breeder thought was infertill, so didn't bother to remove! Thank God! he didn't, cause now I have Squidget and a whole new family on Pigeon Talk! 

Love you all,
Denise


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Denise, 

Kind of a bittersweet moment today for you at the vets. Yes, like the others here and surely yourself, it's nice to know exactly what Squidget's problem is now. However, it's a little disconcerting to think that there is nothing else to do in hopes of him recovering further really.

You've been a warrrior throughout all of this and have been just amazing in your tenacity and resolve. Squidget's health seems to be good then and you will see that it continues to be with your excellent care. I can just imagine how sweet of a bird he is because of your doting ways and the bond he certainly must have with you. You're his life support system and he knows this

Well, thanks Denise for updating us on Squidget today and you and Squidget are just incredile!!!!!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maggie,

Yes I agree, that was very nice of her and I believe she was sincere! She has 13 birds of her own and she just loved Squidget! She had to take him out and show him off! She was amazed at how friendly and easy going he was. When she asked me to gently hold him on his back, so she could examine him, I said no problem that is his favorite spot! But she said he did not like being taped down for the X-Ray! She told me, she scared the crap out of him, and the evidence was clearly seen!

Denise


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Denise,

I have been waiting to hear the news about the X-Ray. I think it does help to put our minds at rest when we get good definative answers about problems with our pets that have us worried. You have done so much from all I have read. Perhaps now this will put your mind at rest at least knowing that Squidgets problem is something that cannot be cured but has to be managed as you have been doing all along. Now you won't be worrying about things you might have done or could have done that would not have helped the disability anyway. You have done an amazing job with this bird in my mind. 

Cameron


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank You Brad,

It is a scary feeling, knowing I must be responcible for his happiness and well being for as long as he lives! I just hope I will be able to do that to his satisfaction! Lol! No Really, I hope he will be happy with what ever my time allows me to provide for him and believe me I will make the time! If only he knew!

Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Denise,
> Where a bit of weight gain will most likely be fine, don't get the Squidge too fat. Too much weight may make his joints and arthritis really hurt.
> Daryl


I am so glad you had the X-ray done, Denise and I, too, think that now you know for sure, THAT worry is past.

I was reading through the posts and kept thinking about his weight and felt the same way as Daryl...in Squidgets case, less may, indeed, be more...at least now he tries to do his best to move around.

However, just because the X-rays are done, I sure want to hear about his progress and further adventures! So keep those posts and picture comin'!

I am so glad you have each other! I am not surprised the Vet was impressed with Squidge...special needs pigeons seem to have that effect! And we all know that Squidget is EXCEPTIONAL!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

dnrslucky1 said:


> Thank You Brad,
> 
> It is a scary feeling, knowing I must be responcible for his happiness and well being for as long as he lives! I just hope I will be able to do that to his satisfaction! Lol! No Really, I hope he will be happy with what ever my time allows me to provide for him and believe me I will make the time! If only he knew!
> 
> Denise


Trust me...HE KNOWS!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Linda!
I may try the dog food soaked! I buy very good natural dog food, because my GS has allergies! Even tho it is naughty I give Squidget a little toast every now and then! He loves it! But only the buttered parts!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Mr Squeaks,

I think getting him to fat is my last worry, as the Vet still thought he was quite skinny! His breast bone still sticks out, but I think he needs muscle, more than fat! I will start exercising him a little more. I am sure I have been extra careful with him and not allowing him to do to much! I am always so afraid he will hurt himself! Which he has done a few times already!

Denise


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Reti,

I have been looking for a good quality Pigeon food, beside what they sell in the feed stores! Now I know where to get it!

Denise


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Denise,

I too, think you made a wise choice in having the x-ray taken so that you can 
have peace of mind about Squidget's condition. You've really gone the whole course with Squidget and it was wonderful that this vet spent the amount of time w/you that she did and was so reassuring. 

Daryl did raise a good point about too much weight, although, could be a while for that to come about. Think a few other members that do rehab work w/the pigeons have also mentioned the Nutrical that Maggie recommended. At any rate, so glad to hear the news, and glad that the two of you can put some of the questions behind you now.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise...!


I kept thinking Squidget had a dislocation of that hip...but now we know from the X-Ray then, that the ball and socket to really fit together or are not developed all the way, so...hmmmmm...

The white Safflower Seeds, small raw Peanuts...Lin Seeds or Flax Seeds...all are good 'Oil' Seeds and might be fun to try...dry Sea Weed too...

Outdoor, direct Sunshine also, whenever you can...


I wonder if a Helium Baloon and a little harness would be fun for Squidget to sort of hang out in sometimes? and if some Wing action were to go on, well, at least they can not crash-land that way...

But yes, I would guess also that it is lack of muscle there on the Keel, undeveloped flight-muscles...and for that, excercise of the Wings needs to happen...

Glad your Vet is such a sweetie...!

Post some more Squidget pictures when you get a chance...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad to know you've found such a great vet. Bet you and Squidget made quite an impression on her. Since arthritis is an issue, you might think about giving Squidget a supplement containing glucosamine hydrochloride & chondroitin sulfate to promote good joint health and mobility. No idea about the dosage, but lots of horses, dogs, and people use it to maintain and repair the cartilege lining the joints.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Denise,
I too have been waiting and hoping for goo results with little Squidget's Xrays.
I agree it is good news to know what exactly is the reason for Squidget's lack of mobility. At least we know that he is in the best of health and not in pain.
This helium balloon idea is intersting...I am thinking of a harness with rubber stretchy bands connected to each of the four corners of a cage without a roof. So he can get semi support for this legs and flap his wings for excercise. Squidgets Gym 
Keep us updated on Squidgets progress.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

What a relief to know that Squidget is not in pain. 
It's good you decided on the X-ray ~ no more wondering about his condition.
You & Squidget may enjoy life together without that worry hanging over your head.
You've been such a wonderful caretaker, Denise, going above & beyond for sweet Squidget.
After he gets some meat on his bones, be careful about his weight. As others have mentioned, that could become a problem.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Denise,

I'm So gladto hear Squidget is not in any pain, and that he is an otherwise healthy bird, with the exception of the disability.

Thank you for taking him to the vet, and I'm sure it has put your mind at ease.

Squidget is indeed, and example of a very special bird, not only Special Needs, but he has such a loving and sweet, unique (very special) disposition.

My pigeons want to make Squidget their honory mascot ...or chairperson...bird, as an example of love and courage and beating all the odds! It is your devotion and love and supportive care that makes Squidget the bird he is today!

Skye said to me this very morning "Mom...Squidget is quite a hero, and I admire him greatly, what I have been thru as a baby is nothing compared to what Squidget went thru." Then he clapped his wings together and flew off.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Denise, thnk goodness you found that wonderful vet. It will make all the difference in the world to have someome you can just call and get advice from. My "best vet" is like that - she is not only my vet but a good friend as well and absolutely adores all birds and animals. When I take any of our birds in she holds them and tells them how beautiful they are. As a bonus, another vet rejoined her staff that is the same way, plus, she raised pigeons when she lived in CA and knows them well. Boy, can she talk some "baby talk" to them.

I really feel blessed with the medical help I have available. There are three different veterinary clinics I can go to; a wildlife center that, although they do not keep the pigeons, sparrows and swallows, they will treat, x-ray, bandage, etc., then send them to a rehabber; also, a well known vet school; and, a clinic that is open when all the vet offices are closed - usually from 5 pm until the next morning, all weekend, and all holidays. They usually have at least two veterinarians on call on the premises at all times. The nice thing about the after hours clinic is they are sponsored by all the vets in our city and are also self-supporting from the fees they charge for people's pets that have emergencies. They don't charge me anything because people donate money to help offset their charges for wildlife. They are all wonderful people.

Maggie


----------

